

O'Reilly Cookbook titles for only $9.99 - v4us
http://oreilly.com/store/ddccc.html

======
auxbuss
On twitter, Tim O'Reilly posts a daily (or almost daily) $9.99 deal of the
day.

<http://twitter.com/timoreilly>

He happens to link to stuff that interests me, so I'm happy following him, and
there's the bonus of a cheap read every now and again.

~~~
pasbesoin
The ebook deal of the day offers have a dedicated RSS feed:

<http://feeds.feedburner.com/oreilly/ebookdealoftheday>

P.S. Sometimes it appears they don't cut off right at midnight. Weekends would
be one example of this, but also on weekdays.

I've yet to see one of their "heavy hitter" titles offered, though. But I
haven't been following the feed regularly.

------
trevi
Which ones of those would be worth buying?

~~~
pistoriusp
The one you're actually going to read.

P.S. They have this "sale" once a month and the iPhone version of these books
is also half the price.

(O'Reilly also provides instructions on how to get to the actual "book" out of
the iPhone app:

<http://oreilly.com/ebooks/oreilly_iphone_tips.csp> Check "Extracting the EPUB
pearl.")

~~~
ja27
It still amazes me that Amazon bought Stanza (which powers O'Reilly books on
iOS). Stanza's still going strong though.

[http://ireaderreview.com/2009/04/27/kindle-vs-stanza-
amazon-...](http://ireaderreview.com/2009/04/27/kindle-vs-stanza-amazon-buys-
stanza-and-kills-the-contest/)

------
DavidBishop
I picked up the JQuery and CSS cookbooks. The CSS one really looked sharp and
any solid guide on JQuery is a must have for web developers.

I keep getting suckered with these $9.99 deals. What are you doing to me,
O'Reilly?!

------
kreek
Or for $20/month (10 books/month) or $40/month (unlimited books/month) you
could get a safari.oreilly.com account with access to every O'Reilly book
published (and more).

------
Eugene3v
This is awesome, thanks for posting it ! I purchased three books: JQuery, Web
Security Testing and ADO.NET 3.5

------
bcl
Hmm. Python Cookbook release date 2005 and 'updated' for v2.4

I think I'll pass.

------
belehe
Just bought some. Lets see how many of them I will really read...

------
lzw
Argh, but they won't let me buy them because their website is so poorly
programmed. Several attempts to checkout just returned to the "enter credit
card info" page without an error. Switched to chrome was able to check out
only to get "we were unable to save your information, please try again
later"... was my credit card charged? who knows.

So irritating.

------
michaelhalligan
Or you could save your money, spend a bit more time searching, and not waste
valuable real estate on books that get obsolete in a year.

